# How to Find Driftwood by Rivers?



## HumbleBilly (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm looking to go make a day of searching for aquarium driftwood. Can someone tell me some tricks on where to find it and maybe some "hot spots" where a person will have good luck finding pieces? I'm sure I could find some no matter what.. but some advice would be awesome!


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

In rivers you will generally find it in quiet backwaters or places where it tangles up. You don't need to find wood that is waterl;ogged to use in a tank. Dead wood from most deciduous trees can be used in an aquarium. Typically lots of willow near water.


----------



## Cichlid Debby (Mar 21, 2014)

Not sure how big a river you are talking about but the place I go to is not much more than a large stream. It floods several times a year and cuts under the tree roots along the banks on the outside of the curves. Then the roots catch all sorts of interesting stuff. Found a couple of good pieces crammed in the roots today.
Good Luck, don't fall in the mud like I did.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

If you're in a boat or canoe you can cover a lot of ground. As Deb said, water levels fluctuate throughout the year. Log jams form up around the tips of islands, a bend in the river, a fallen tree or wherever the bottom shallows out such as before a riffle and at the end of a good stretch of deeper water. If your water levels are low(which is probably not the case in Spring), check any bridge supports in shallow/faster flowing water. Drop a line in for some catfish while you're at it :thumb:


----------



## MeCasa (Apr 5, 2014)

This time of the year you just have to find a stream about 6" -12" deep where the rocks are sticking up, park the car and walk upstream. The snow runoff left all kinds of wood and it jams in the rocks when the water is receding to summer levels.

Perfect time of the year right now. Bring something to cut it because the piece you want will always be attached to a bigger piece and wet wood gets heavy so bring your wife or girlfriend to carry it.

Good luck


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

MeCasa said:


> Perfect time of the year right now. Bring something to cut it because the piece you want will always be attached to a bigger piece and wet wood gets heavy so bring your wife or girlfriend to carry it.


Best advice yet! :thumb: :lol:


----------



## HumbleBilly (Jan 6, 2014)

omg thats funny! Bring your gf to carry it... haha!
http://driftwood-pieces.com/aquarium/
Thanks everyone for the great help. I found somewhat of some descent guides out there too for reading.


----------

